# Quick and easy way to strip waxes and sealants?



## cheekyage (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi everyone 

What would be the easiest and quickest way to strip waxes or sealants?

I’d like to test some new products on various panels of a car that has bare paint protection rather than layering it on top of an existing wax/sealant. 

Would something like CarPro Eraser or Gyeon Prep help remove any existing product from the paintwork?

I’m hoping there is some sort of decon product or technique to help with this. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Pre-wax cleaner with abrasives followed by panel wipe.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

BradleyW said:


> Pre-wax cleaner with abrasives followed by panel wipe.


This.

Gonz.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Depending on what you are trying to remove, meguiars wash+.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Depending on what you are trying to remove, meguiars wash+.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


really, use an abrasive you have no real control over. use an pre wax were you can use the abrasives properly.


----------



## cheekyage (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks guys. 

What pre-wax cleaner do you recommend?

And is this used after a routine wash?


----------



## Venkman (Apr 22, 2013)

Serious Performance paint cleanser. No abrasives, but chemically very effective at leaving paint bare. BH cleanser polish is excellent and contains abrasives, but also fills and leaves some protection behind, so for what you want I think the first option would be ideal.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

cheekymonkey said:


> really, use an abrasive you have no real control over. use an pre wax were you can use the abrasives properly.


Good point you make and sensible one too.
Problem is the OP did ask for the Quickest not the best. 
Not sure that impatience and detailing mix well:buffer:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> really, use an abrasive you have no real control over. use an pre wax were you can use the abrasives properly.


It has worked for me everytime. As for control, it's no different to working a polish/cleanser into the car so total control over it. You apply to a wash pad, work into the panel then rinse. Very little difference to what you suggest.

Great time saver and brilliant for removing old LSPs without the faff of having to polish the full car with a finishing polish/cleanser. That's reserved for once a year for me.

Some people get it, some don't. I love the stuff for my own requirements but understand it's not for everyone. I was sceptical when it first hit the market but quickly realised what a brilliant product it is.

Meguiars marketed it extremely poorly though and that's what lead to the stigma attached to the product imo.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> really, use an abrasive you have no real control over. use an pre wax were you can use the abrasives properly.


Been using this to strip old waxes and sealants with no marring and micro swirling at all:thumb: I've even showed how it works to two professional detailers and now they used it because it speeds up the time spent doing a decon, also makes claying a doddle because you fine there's hardly anything being picked up on the clay, so reducing the chance of clay marring:thumb:

As Brian above said, it's been marketed wrong and that's why folks where weary about it. I suggest you do a 50/50 test with water and you will be shocked how good this Meguiars wash is


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

chongo said:


> Been using this to strip old waxes and sealants with no marring and micro swirling at all:thumb: I've even showed how it works to two professional detailers and now they used it because it speeds up the time spent doing a decon, also makes claying a doddle because you fine there's hardly anything being picked up on the clay, so reducing the chance of clay marring:thumb:
> 
> As Brian above said, it's been marketed wrong and that's why folks where weary about it. I suggest you do a 50/50 test with water and you will be shocked how good this Meguiars wash is


I actually need to stock up on a few bottles as I've heard it's being discontinued.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

I've seen a video where some guy poured a fine abrasive polish into a bucket full of water and car soap and scrubbed the panel with the solution to remove LSP.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> It has worked for me everytime. As for control, it's no different to working a polish/cleanser into the car so total control over it. You apply to a wash pad, work into the panel then rinse. Very little difference to what you suggest.
> 
> Great time saver and brilliant for removing old LSPs without the faff of having to polish the full car with a finishing polish/cleanser. That's reserved for once a year for me.
> 
> ...


how can it save time when the needs to be washed before used. Plenty of evidence out there showing the damage this product causes. 
there are products out there that will remove lsp without having the extra step needed with this. This doesnt work as well as a strong pre wash followed by a strong wash, or products like g3 wash or an mpc. 
When using this with a mitt wash pad or sponge you loose the feel you get with using a applicator.with an applicator you can feel the abrasives working , you can feel when the start to break down.You loose all this when using a wash pad there too large and to dense. the biggest problem is you dont want to use an abrasives on paint that is dirty. A wash and a full decon should always be done before any abrasives touch the paint. Ad to that, that an abrasive will also remove paint as well as the lsp and imo there is no good side to this product.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

chongo said:


> Been using this to strip old waxes and sealants with no marring and micro swirling at all:thumb: I've even showed how it works to two professional detailers and now they used it because it speeds up the time spent doing a decon, also makes claying a doddle because you fine there's hardly anything being picked up on the clay, so reducing the chance of clay marring:thumb:
> 
> As Brian above said, it's been marketed wrong and that's why folks where weary about it. I suggest you do a 50/50 test with water and you will be shocked how good this Meguiars wash is


I have tried it many different ways chong, but always comes back with the same outcome, there are better ways of removing an lsp, when it comes to the decon there is a reason why it is done before you use a polish, you want the paint to be in the best condition it can be before you use an abrasive. Again i dont see how this makes a decon quicker as you still have to go over the hole paint with the clay as you would if you dont use the megs wash


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Itstony said:


> Good point you make and sensible one too.
> Problem is the OP did ask for the Quickest not the best.
> Not sure that impatience and detailing mix well:buffer:


true, and why use abrasives at all when you only want to remove an lsp. there are shampoo's designed to remove an lsp without using abrasives. Or if paint in good conditon you could use a panel wipe to remove lsp. personally i would go with a strong pre wash and wash to remove it.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> I have tried it many different ways chong, but always comes back with the same outcome, there are better ways of removing an lsp, when it comes to the decon there is a reason why it is done before you use a polish, you want the paint to be in the best condition it can be before you use an abrasive. Again i dont see how this makes a decon quicker as you still have to go over the hole paint with the clay as you would if you dont use the megs wash


Well mate it works for me and others:thumb: so we'll just leave it at that:thumb:

Take care bud


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> I actually need to stock up on a few bottles as I've heard it's being discontinued.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


It is mate:wall:
At my Halfords it's down to £10 but then I get another 10% because of my veterans discount card :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

chongo said:


> Well mate it works for me and others:thumb: so we'll just leave it at that:thumb:
> 
> Take care bud


yea no worries mate, if it works for you and you get the results you want then go for it. think i'm a bit to old school :lol:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

chongo said:


> It is mate:wall:
> 
> At my Halfords it's down to £10 but then I get another 10% because of my veterans discount card :thumb:


Just seen that, may have to pop in and grab a bottle or 2  cheers for the heads up chongo!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ivan_ch (Jun 23, 2019)

Sometimes using IPA (Isopropyl alcohol), diluted to 30-50%. Works good on removing waxes and some sealents.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

ivan_ch said:


> Sometimes using IPA (Isopropyl alcohol), diluted to 30-50%. Works good on removing waxes and some sealents.


Not recommended. Using strong dilutions of ipa can soften paint and has very poor lubrication. Right product is panel wipe.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I just wash, decon with fallout etc, clay and panel wipe.

Looking at the posts above maybe we should conclude there is no fast and easy way to remove wax, it's just that some methods are quicker than others?

Harry


----------



## smarty5927 (Jan 9, 2007)

westerman said:


> Looking at the posts above maybe we should conclude there is no fast and easy way to remove wax, it's just that some methods are quicker than others?
> 
> Harry


I think you have hit the nail on the head there.:thumb:

John


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Angelwax stripped ease I’m sure it is called


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

fatdazza said:


> Not recommended. Using strong dilutions of ipa can soften paint and has very poor lubrication. Right product is panel wipe.


I have read this (and actually only use diluted IPA myself as a result)... but there are far harsher products on the market, like Tar remover, which I would have thought would have been petroleum based - that can't be doing the clear coat too many favours.


----------

